# Crossover silicon chip con 4 amplis Sinclair Z-30 (Duda con el trafo).



## damian2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola muchachos. El tema es el siguiente, me estoy armando el crossover activo de silicon chip ya posteado y recontratesteado, y quisiera saber de cuanto voltaje y corriente tiene que ser el trafo para alimentar dos amplificadores estereos (4 en total) Sinclair Z-30 de tecnideso. Otra duda es la conección de cada uno de los amplificadores al trafo... se conectan los 4 en serie o en paralelo a este. Como ya saben, Un ampli estero va a alimentar los agudos y el otro los medios. Los bajos lo voy a alimentar aparte con un modulo estero que le saque a un minicomponente en desuso. Espero su ayuda porque el trafo es lo último que me faltaria comprar para probar todos los amplificadores, inclusive para ajustar los trimpot del crossover. 
Una ves termidado subo fotos, aclaro que este es mi primer proyecto de electronica asi que me siento orgulloso de poner en practica este hobby tan entretenido.


Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola muchachos. El tema es el siguiente, me estoy armando el crossover activo de silicon chip ya posteado y recontratesteado, y quisiera saber de cuanto voltaje y corriente tiene que ser el trafo para alimentar dos amplificadores estereos (4 en total) Sinclair Z-30 de tecnideso.


Para calcular la fuente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


> Otra duda es la conección de cada uno de los amplificadores al trafo... se conectan los 4 en serie o en paralelo a este.


No entiendo


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

Como se conectan los cuatro amplificadores a la fuente (puse trafo en ves de fuente)??? los positivos de la entrada de alimentacion de c/u de los amplis al positivo de la fuente y los negativos de la entrada de alimentación de c/u de los amplis al negativo de la fuente?? Si sería asi, lo único que tendría que variar sería la corriente pero el voltaje sigue siendo el mismo. Para explicarme mejor, se necesita un corriente de 20V y 2,5A para alimentar un ampli estereo, ahora si lo que quiero es alimentar dos amplis estereo (como es mi caso) necesitaria la misma tensión (20V) pero con 5A ya que son dos amplis estereo. Es asi o me equivoco??



> No entiendo


Me mal interprete... quise decir fuente en ves de trafo. Aca dejo un dibujo de como serían las conexiones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

Ah, ahora nos entendemos.
El esquema esta correcto.
La tensión de alimentación para un amplificador o para 4 siempre es la misma.
La corriente que deberá entregar la fuente para 4 amplificadores es la que consume 1 solo, *multiplicada por 4*.

Edit:
Si yo no veo mal, y mi vista es perfecta, tu transformador *no tiene punto medio*, ¿ Como piensas conseguir tensiones positivas y negativas. ?


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Si yo no veo mal, y mi vista es perfecta, tu transformador *no tiene punto medio*, ¿ Como piensas conseguir tensiones positivas y negativas. ?


Ok... no sabes la grata noticia que me acabas de dar, porque es esto lo que va a ir directo a la mesa de trabajo. Aca dejo la imagen del diseño completo en donde puse la toma central del trafo conectada a la masa de la fuente. A ver si esta todo correcto?? Gracias capo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

Parece estar correcto
A la placa del crossover también le van 3 cables de alimentación +Vcc, GND y -Vcc

Yo colocaría un juego de capacitores sobre cada placa de amplificador y no todos en la fuente, pero son gustos.


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Parece estar correcto
> A la placa del crossover también le van 3 cables de alimentación +Vcc, GND y -Vcc
> 
> Yo colocaría un juego de capacitores sobre cada placa de amplificador y no todos en la fuente, pero son gustos.


El crossover tiene 4 diodos para rectificar la AC (estan representados por esas cuatro cortitas lineas junto a las entradas de AC) y usa reguladores de voltaje 7815 y 7915, por eso lo conecto directo al trafo sin pasar por la fuente. Aca te dejo el crossover para que veas lo que te quiero decir.

Y te formulo otra pregunta... si la toma central reduce a la mitad la tención entregada por el secundario, entonces para que tanto el positivo y el negativo de fuente entreguen 15V c/u, el trafo tiene que ser de 30v con toma central. O sea, 30V al contaco AC del puente de diodos, los otros 30V al otro contacto del puente y la toma central a tierra, esto me daria un total de +15V en el borne positivo de la fuente y -15V en el borne negativo de la fuente. Es esto correcto??... o los 15V del trafo no se dividen a la mitad con la toma central conectada a tierra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

Esta es la fuente del Crossover, le mandas los 3 cables de salida del transformador.
Ver el archivo adjunto 2529


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Esta es la fuente del Crossover, le mandas los 3 cables de salida del transformador.


Fijate que si no me equivoco esa fuente ya esta incluida en el pcb del crossover. Por lo tanto la imagen que te adjunte con las conexiones esta correcto o tengo que cambiarle algo?? Aclaro que los 0V del crossover esta conectado a la misma tierra en donde esta el punto medio. El diseño del crossover te lo adjunte en el mensaje anterior, es un pdf.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Fijate que si no me equivoco esa fuente ya esta incluida en el pcb del crossover. Por lo tanto la imagen que te adjunte con las conexiones esta correcto o tengo que cambiarle algo?? Aclaro que los 0V del crossover esta conectado a la misma tierra en donde esta el punto medio. El diseño del crossover te lo adjunte en el mensaje anterior, es un pdf.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es la fuente del Crossover, *le mandas los 3 cables de salida del transformador*.


Te estoy hablando de los cables del *transformador*, la rectificación, filtrado y regulación ya están en la placa del crossover.


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Te estoy hablando de los cables del *transformador*, la rectificación, filtrado y regulación ya están en la placa del crossover.



Ok... ya entendi. Con respecto al trafo que alimentara tanto los amplis tiene que ser 15-0-15 para que por la fuente salgan los +-20V rectificados??


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Ok... ya entendi. Con respecto al trafo que alimentara tanto los amplis tiene que ser 15-0-15 para que por la fuente salgan los +-20V rectificados??


Correcto.
Luego los reguladores se encargan de llevar los +-20 Vcc a los +-15Vcc que necesita la placa del crossover.


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Correcto.
> Luego los reguladores se encargan de llevar los +-20 Vcc a los +-15Vcc que necesita la placa del crossover.


Muchas gracias fogonazo. Cualquier duda la posteo.

Saludos!!


----------



## chacarock (Mar 16, 2012)

un momento, la ultima imagen con el crossover, es correcto  conectar asi los zincler? como si estuvieran conectado en serie, o necesito esa placa del crrossover poder conectar asi los ampli

saludos


----------

